# keeping koi fry in a tank?? help



## parkeey (Apr 19, 2012)

i have a fluval 155 auqarium tank 155 litres, with t5 lights, never kept any fish in tanks before.... but i have koi ponds so know the basics..

my plan was to get some koi fry and keep them in the tank until they grow large enough for one of my ponds.

1. would this tank be sufficient for say 100 koi fry??
2. what filter is fluval 205 too powerful?
3. what airstones?
4. im sure it has to be heated, de chlorinate water? settle for how long before cycling?

any comments be great...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It takes 4+ weeks to cycle a tank. 155ltrs will not be big enough for 100 fry, you will loose several.


----------



## parkeey (Apr 19, 2012)

whats the best way for my to cycle tank add tap water add correct de chlorinater and add the ammonia ? is this same for tropical and freshwater>>>>


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

yes its the same way.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you might take a look at the techniques in my signature.

those planted methods should help protect the fry, provide some food, and keep parameters in check.

just my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob she dont want a stagnant pool for koi fry.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you're raising fry, wouldn't you want a lot of filtration to keep the water clean and healthy? That would completely go against your methods, bob.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It kind of depends on how long you plan to keep them in the tank, how good the filter is and how many water changes you do. 155 liters is only about 40 gallons. How big do you want the fry to get before putting them in the pond? 100 is too many for that tank at least for more than a few days. You may be looking at more like 10 or 20 fry and even then only until they are about an inch long. If you have too many in the tank it will be too hard to maintain water quality and many will die from ammonia poisoning or disease. Even if you could keep the water perfect crowding causes stunted growth.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob's just spamming for "his" method - it's the worst possible system for fry growout. You have a fish (koi) without a stomach, and which therefore loads a tank with undigested waste It's a herbivore and plant eater, as 35 seconds of reading would say. It constantly feeds off micro-organisms in the gravel. And the suggestion is a plant filtered growout tank, unfiltered with never a water change and with soil under the soon to be moved gravel? Bob, you are a force of nature in your singlemindedness...

How big do you want to get them to before they go out into the main pond?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW I found this from the web:



http://www.jackmcneary.com/html/raising_koi.htm said:


> We happen to have some Lerio containers in which we raise plants. Since you need a holding tank if you are acquiring some nice fish then that is one option. Another is to get something that holds at least 30 gallons. You might be able to get a nursery to give you an old thirty gallon plant container and using some EPDM liner tape you can plug the holes in the bottom. I have done that with about a 4 inch by 4 inch patch over each hole.
> 
> The next thing to do is set this up a month of two in advance with lots of anacharas or similar plants that will help make a balanced ecosystem.


----------

